# Kitchen tools you need two of



## jd_1138 (Mar 10, 2018)

It seems my spatula/turner is always in the dishwasher sitting there dirty when I need it (which is often), so last night I bought (rage bought) a new one off ebay at 2 AM.  lol.  It's just an el cheapo $5 steel one.

Spatula is definitely a tool you need 2 of.  Any other tools in the same category?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2018)

Actually,  two of me sometimes.  The one who does, and the other who is supposed to be doing clean up as he goes.  

Oven Mitts

Spatulas,  

Measuring cups, actually more than two in some sizes
Measuring spoons,  for when one gets wet and you need dry
Favorite size mixing bowls.  pie plates

Most of the above can be found at garage/ estate/ sales.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

We seem to have multiples of just about every kitchen hand tool.   Drawers are too full of them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2018)

I have three spatulas - two metal and one for the non-stick - plus a fish turner [emoji38] 

I also have:

- Duplicate measuring cups and spoons
- About 20 wooden utensils - stirrers and scrapers - including some with silicon heads.
- Three half sheet pans and two racks.
- Two old spice containers refilled with table salt - one in the baking cabinet and one near the stove for seasoning pasta and potato water.
- strainers

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh, and Tupperware.   My wife is a Tupperware freak.    At least half of our cabinets are full of this stuff.....talk about wasted cabinet space.....and the other half are in the garage, in cardboard boxes, some sets never opened or used.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2018)

I have favorite spatulas, tongs, etc. and they are always washed by hand and put away never to see the dishwasher, thanks to the Souschef. The dishwasher is fine for lots of things but not for daily cooking favorites, as we only run the dishwasher about twice a week.


----------



## blissful (Mar 10, 2018)

couple years ago, I took everything out of the drawer and put it in a box. Then I did the same thing with the next drawer and put that in a box, on the floor. Then I did it again. So for 2 weeks every time I used something I put it back in the drawers. Consolidated the boxes and that is my extra kitchen junk. My drawers are full again but much more useful stuff in there. 2 sets of measuring spoons, 3 sets of cup measures, 3 - 4 cup measures, 4 kinds of thermometers, 2 silicone scrapers.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2018)

Chopsticks! You need 2 chopsticks for them to function properly.
Otherwise you just have a spear.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Chopsticks! You need 2 chopsticks for them to function properly.
> Otherwise you just have a spear.



OY!


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 10, 2018)

Two of everything, at least...or so it seems. Couple of years ago I cleaned out my kitchen cabinets and gave a ton of stuff for a charity tag sale. When I got home, the cabinets were full. Still a mystery. And spatulas...carbon steel and stainless, griddle spatulas, steak turners, cake turners, stiff and flexy, couple of fish turners in there, grilling spatulas for the barbie. I am totally terrible about this.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

Same here Gadzooks, with the spatulas....I just counted and have 9 - I think I need a spatula intervention.  Metal, Teflon, long handled for grilling, fish turners, rubber ones in pretty colors.... 

Pretty much duplicates in everything listed above - I should also add Pyrex measuring cups, I've got 4 of them ranging from 1-cup to 4-cup.  

Roadfix...your post prompted me to clean out my 'tupperware' cabinet.  A one-person household should not be allowed to have as many as I've got....ugh...


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Same here Gadzooks, with the spatulas....I just counted and have 9 - I think I need a spatula intervention. [emoji38] Metal, Teflon, long handled for grilling, fish turners, rubber ones in pretty colors.... [emoji38]
> 
> Pretty much duplicates in everything listed above - I should also add Pyrex measuring cups, I've got 4 of them ranging from 1-cup to 4-cup.
> 
> Roadfix...your post prompted me to clean out my 'tupperware' cabinet.  A one-person household should not be allowed to have as many as I've got....ugh...



I didn't even count the grilling utensils 

Cups and bowls are only duplicates if they're different sizes


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm the only wine drinker in the house but my wife has the bar glassware cabinet with over 50 wine glasses she has accumulated over the years......


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2018)

Turkey lifters: or else you just have a turkey roller.

Salad forks: or else you just have 1 giant fork.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Chopsticks! You need 2 chopsticks for them to function properly.
> Otherwise you just have a spear.



Only you Bucky!!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Salad forks: or else you just have 1 giant fork.



I can never find them as a pair when I need them so I use tongs.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2018)

In spite of the fact that I use a digital scale to do most of my measuring, I still have a small crock in a cabinet that has several sets of measuring spoons.  In the same cabinet I have multiple measuring cups.  I've discovered over 60 years of cooking having multiples of these tools makes my cooking precise and more efficient.  Use a tool, toss it and use another.  Regardless whether if you have a dishwasher or not, cleaning these small items is an efficient use of my time.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 10, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I have favorite spatulas, tongs, etc. and they are always washed by hand and put away never to see the dishwasher, thanks to the Souschef. The dishwasher is fine for lots of things but not for daily cooking favorites, as we only run the dishwasher about twice a week.



I have favorite tongs and spatulas too, that always get hand washed, but I'm still doubled up on them, as there are times when I need more than one for the same meal.  I have quite a few of those things which are used daily, even twice or thrice daily, so can't go in the dishwasher unless it's due to be run.  

Since we only run the dishwasher a couple of times each week, there are quite few items that get hand washed after every use, and that includes most of my knives, all of my wooden implements, and my preferred mixing bowl set, a 4 piece set of Pyrex bowls that we got as a wedding present 25 years ago in May.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 10, 2018)

My friends worry about me, when they see how many pairs of tongs and how many plastic cutting boards I have. It is borderline obsessive with me.

Two chopsticks are no more useful to me than one. No matter how much I practice, I am still mediocre with them. I try, but eventually decide I want to actually eat before my food gets cold, and revert to a fork -- the four-prong spear. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

Same here, Kay and Rick.  I rinse the dishes well and put them in the dishwasher but only run it once or twice a week, IF that.  Most times I just wash everything in the sink - it depends on what I'm making and how many dishes, bowls, etc. I've used, and how lazy I'm feeling.  

Knives, anything with wood, and pots and pans never go in the dishwasher.  I threw away all my plastic handled rubber spatulas a year or so ago and the ones I replaced them with have wooden handles.  It took me a while to remember not to toss them in the dishwasher.  It's just habit to have a little bit of soapy water in the sink and clean as I go, as I HATE unloading the dishwasher for some reason. 

I especially love and use the rubber spatulas almost daily for my morning scrambled eggs, since they are so flexible.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 10, 2018)

I could never get the hang of using chopsticks gracefully either, Casey.  I'm pretty clumsy with them so I just use the ol' metal 4 prongers, too.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 10, 2018)

Chopsticks...  I'm determined to master them.  I have been using them for a lot of the cooking, especially turning things in the pan. 

_Some_ days I'm an absolute genius with them. I can pick up a single grain of rice or a bean sprout, then I can bite a won ton or morsel of chicken in half still hanging on to the other half, waving it around while yakking.   I even impress myself.
*But most* days I end up with bruises on my digits from gripping so hard as to almost crack them.  Plus a very happy dog who is more than willing to "pick up" the pieces that routinely  "fly through the air with the greatest of ease".

Think I am the 'gadget' queen around these here parts.  Multiple spatulas (2 fish turners, large and small) multi multi wooden spats and spoons, 5 whisks + 2 Danish bread whisks.  But I could never find anything until I finally put them on the counter top - so 7 mason jars later - each with their own type of tool, serving/stirring spoons, wood spoons & spats, rubber spats, whisks, mops, little fine sieves,   Drawer has things like can opener, ladles, potato ricer, salad tongs, extra knives that don't fit in the counter knife block. 

E-gads ..  I could go on and on!  and baking paraphernalia? 4 sets small measuring stacking cups, glass cups from 8 down to a couple of 1 cups - teaspoon sets, well... they're in bits and pieces as I either lose or break some. but still have portions/complete sets counting about 6. 

Cookie trays... last year I bought a non-stick madelaine cookie baking sheet - I'm now 73 years old and never in my life have I ever baked any.  LOL but I want to and I now have the cookie sheet to do so - and some day I will!

OK, shut up dragn - I think they get the picture


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 10, 2018)

I have very few kitchen drawers. Four, to be exact. One holds spices, one holds silverware, one holds the knives that aren't in my block, and the skinny one is my "junk drawer", so I can't accumulate much junk. With few drawers and cabinets, I also have a limited amount of counter space. So what's a gadget freak to do? Put an old dresser to use! Himself reinforced the drawers, I oiled up the wood (since I couldn't decide on how to finish it), and I use it for my hand tools, baking pans (but not sheet pans), and most cooling racks. Since taking these photos I have weeded out a few items...but not many!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh My!!!
Multiples?
Well, other than what others have already mentioned...
Silpat sheets (I have 6)
Two Keurigs
Serving dishes/Salad Bowls/Platters
Old Sterling Silver Ware from my Aunts (wish I didn't, don't care to polish them)
Salt & Pepper grinders, 
I have one set on the table 
https://www.amazon.com/Grinder-Grin...pID=41aadPVMxpL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
and one at the stove by Unicorn
Rolling Pins
Bowls for the Food Processor as well as Kitchen Aid Mixer
Whisks in all sizes
Silicone pastry brushes
Bench Scrapers
Tea Balls
Kitchen Shears
Graters/Microplanes 
Manual Can Openers
... Ummmm
I think I'd better stop buying kitchen stuff


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 11, 2018)

Just let say there is A LOT of IKEA doubles in this kitchen, I have most things in two or  three.  

If it isnt IKEA , it is Nils Johan and in rare cases old brands no longer exisitng.

I do how ever need to get 1 small pot more, it is  a bit of chore cooking rice, then cleaning it out, then cook sauce and then clean again for dessert..


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2018)

In general, I think having multiple kitchen tools is the norm.     
I don't think I'm the only one having trouble opening overfilled drawers from tongs jamming.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2018)

roadfix said:


> In general, I think having multiple kitchen tools is the norm.
> I don't think I'm the only one having trouble opening overfilled drawers from tongs jamming.


I keep my tongs in a basket on my counter. I also have two crocks for my utensils. I like to keep them in sight. 

I do have one drawer that gets crowded, but I can get it closed after I move the extra measuring spoons and grater DH puts in it to the hanging rack where they belong [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I could never get the hang of using chopsticks gracefully either, Casey.  I'm pretty clumsy with them so I just use the ol' metal 4 prongers, too. [emoji38]


When I was a teenager, my mom had a friend who was married to a Korean man. He taught me how to use chopsticks. I don't get enough practice, though.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 11, 2018)

I actually find it's easier to eat salads using chopsticks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 11, 2018)

In terms of utensils, my brain operates under the impression, “if one is good, then 3 or more are better.”  Multiples of tongs, spatulas, rasps, you name it.  My chopstick skills need work.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 11, 2018)

I cant use  chopstick, I have problem with my hand..  it hurt like ... yeah .. when I try.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2018)

I can manage, but don't do very well with chopsticks.
I don't like to see tool container clutter on my counter, so everything has to fit in drawers. If the stuff won't fit in my drawers anymore, it's a sign I need to purge. I keep a rubber band on the ends of tongs as they always manage to open otherwise.
Keeping the handles of tools to the back of the drawer, keeps what you're looking for in sight, but maybe experienced cooks all know that.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Keeping the handles of tools to the back of the drawer, keeps what you're looking for in sight, but maybe experienced cooks all know that.



So funny - I really have to admit I just recently realized that.  My reasons for turning them around were more for space. Handles in different directions but then it dawned on me I could see my ladles directly and know which one I wanted far quicker than before.  

I also admit I don't really like the "clutter" on the counter except that I also find it is really much faster to reach out, grab one than turn, pull open and rummage in a drawer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 12, 2018)

Tongs and Spatulas and serving spoons definitely.  I think i have 3 or 4 of each. ( the smart me)
As far as the stupid me, I should have another Ladle.  It seems it is always the dish washer when i need it, and i usually have several pots going at one time.

I have a few late nights at work, so when I cook, Im usually cooking for a few days at a time ( since i really cant cook anything too elaborate on my late nights, or Id be eating at midnight).  So, with therefore, I usually have many things going at once. Im a big soup and sauce kinda guy, usually making enough to freeze for future meals.

Why I haven't just picked up another ladle is beyond me.  I only seem to remember I need a second one, when i need a second one 

I do have 2 peelers and 2 can openers,  more out of convenience when I'm having someone else ( wife or kids) help me out.

I wish i had 2 more burners on my stove, 4 isnt enough, but my kitchen layout really cant accommodate a 6 burner stove,

And although not a tool, having 2 fridges and  A second freezer sure come in handy for storage purposes.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 12, 2018)

Larry, big soup ladles are so hard to store, I wouldn't even want more than one. The ladle I use often gets hand washed and returned to storage after it's used. Because of the way it's shaped, it never gets clean in the dishwasher anyway.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2018)

We have a vertical cylinder on either side of the stove for storing things like spatulas, ladles, slotted spoons, spiders, and so on. And yes, you put them handle side down, or in, so you just grab the thing you need.

There's 2 or 3 of each utensil, so one is always available.

Btw, I've seen these magnetic strips on the wall/backsplash that cooks use to store their knives. I've always wondered if the magnetism affects the edge for sharpness (as in bending the edge in spots that contact the magnet) and does it scratch the knives?


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Btw, I've seen these magnetic strips on the wall/backsplash that cooks use to store their knives. I've always wondered if the magnetism affects the edge for sharpness (as in bending the edge in spots that contact the magnet) and does it scratch the knives?



I have been using a magnetic strip for years with no noticeable adverse effect to my knives..

For the past 5 or so years, I've used a drawer to place the strip.. Keeps the knives out of sight and eliminates the possibility of knocking one off the strip onto the counter or floor (don't even ask how I'd do that ).. 
Works for me..

Ross


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2018)

Spoonulas and spatulas.  I have maybe 8

Tongs

Whisks


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2018)

I have multiple bamboo and plastic spoons and spats, tongs, hot pads, spiders, can and bottle openers.  I have eight plastic cutting boards.  Two toaster oven pans, three half sheet pans an two quarter sheet pans (all with racks).


----------



## roadfix (Mar 12, 2018)

My wife likes to hoard stuff so we also end up with at least two each of small appliances.   The spare appliances end up in storage (our garage).


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2018)

Told a friend last night I used to be a little embarrassed about my collections - and now THANKS TO YOU GUYS! ...  I don't!


----------



## di reston (Mar 13, 2018)

My list gave me something of a shock:

spatulas 7
paper coffee filters too many, but they do a good job with more than coffee. OH loves them. He studied chemistry at UNI, so he's drawn to things like that!
2 each of my kitchen knives, 
3 pairs of spaghetti servers. These are like tweezers. They get used as salad servers and lots more as well.
Tupperware. Have many stored in the cupboard under the stairs
3 gas lighters, plus spares under the stairs
3 mezzelune - those chefy Italian spaghetti servers that can also do a whole lot more
A large box of cake parephanlia, all the small things that easily get lost in the kitchen cupboards
Hand whisks of various sizes
4 old Lavazza coffee filters in aluminium - great for filtering things other that coffee grains
cakes
Turkey servers.....I think I'd better stop there. Suffice it say, I try to multi-use what I have. It's far too much. But having read your posts and looked at mine, I really think I should look again.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 13, 2018)

I have one bench scraper, one spaghetti server, and one citrus juicer.  Multiples of everything else.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 13, 2018)

I need two, or better yet three of everything. And my wife would not kill me, I'd even get 4. I was getting a present for my 25 years of service, there were many options, I was interested in only one. Set of non stick pots and pans. My would not let me get it. Made me get TV. Which now is dusting away in the basement. 
I have terrible addiction. I love everything kitchen.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 13, 2018)

*Ain't Life Grand!! 

 It's so nice to know we're not alone!!*


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 14, 2018)

I don’t think there’s anything I need two of. Four, eight, maybe. If I need two, then I need four. 
Cheap plastic mixing bowls
Prep bowls
Spatulas
Small chopping boards
Measuring cups and spoons
Wooden and nylon mixing spoons

I don’t think I need to continue. You get the idea!


----------

